# 'Tough' Compact Camera



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone have one of the new generation 'shockproof' 'splashproof' cameras?

My toddler knocked Alysons Cybershot T90 off a table and now its fubar... 

This is the third camera we have lost to shock impact... :down:

There are quite a few out there that look OK but I wondered if anyone has one they can recommend?

Budget around Â£200


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

My brother -in-law has a Panasonic one, not sure of the model number but it seems a solid bit of kit and very well specced. Good zoom for a small body, face detect and recognition with some kind of focus tracking. More importantly his 2 year old carries it around photographing the cat and its still working


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My BIL has one Jase, its pretty good actually. Its been in all sorts of water / beers and been dropped a lot.

IMHO get the one with the best drop spec...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers fellas


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I've no experience directly of shockproof cameras but in the spec it should say shockproof 1m etc I'd go for the highest within my budget or the best compromise with other features


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can find an IP rating on any of them check that out, dirt ingress and drop spec is the most important with any rugged device and 'shockproof to 1m' is just marketing really... its like waterproof to 30m... means nothing as one mans 1m drop isnt always the same as anothers. Rugged devices usually have a drop spec based on multiple drops to a concrete block on all sides. if you can find any of them that say they did that and it survived say 1 drop on each corner and side from 5ft onto 1ft of concrete then I would take that as being more useful as its a real spec.

Or just buy the top of the range one and then case it in a silicone case... job done!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The boy has had one of these for a couple years and it's still working...










...and it has big orange buttons on the back, so you won't get confused...










'nough said.


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

Olympus Mju Tough - i have one and its superb.

1.5M drop tested and 3m water resist


----------

